# By-Ka V7 RTA



## Rob Fisher (1/6/18)

Still working my way through the RTA's and the By-Ka (Pronounced Biker I think) from Minsk in Belarus is the next RTA to build.

Oh wow, this was an easy build with really nice posts that grab the legs no problem. I got three different airflow plugs and selected the middle one. It also comes with two chimneys... I chose the fatter one. The airflow is easily adjusted with the airflow ring. With the options, this RTA can be an MTL to DL tank and everything in-between.

Wicking was simple. It has a juice flow control (Twist the chimney) and filling is top fill and simple. As always I used my own drip tip. It seems to wick really easily and you will see bubbles in the pics below.

Right the most important issue of all... How is the flavour? It's awesome! Another tank for the RTA arsenal! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (1/6/18)

Great to see @Rob Fisher 
Am glad you got these tanks and that you can share your experiences with us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (1/6/18)

Now that is a nice looking Rta @Rob Fisher, and simple enough even for me, thumbs up in my book

Also that it’s MTL and DL is a huge plus, you dont see much tanks that have that feature .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/18)

jm10 said:


> Now that is a nice looking Rta @Rob Fisher, and simple enough even for me, thumbs up in my book
> 
> Also that it’s MTL and DL is a huge plus, you dont seem much tanks that have that feature .



Yip, it came highly recommended by the same chap who recommended the Dvarw to me and that was the biggest chicken dinner ever! It's soaking in sunlight water right now because there was machine oil left that needs to get out of the tank! It drives me crazy when a high-end expensive tank arrives with machine oil. Will put it through its paces tomorrow but I already know it's a flavour chaser.


----------

